# Rescued Additions Annalade & Ruby



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to introduce you to Annalade and Ruby. These 2 girls came to us nearly 4 weeks ago on February 24th.

Bit of background on them:

They came from a person who thought it would be fun to breed so they gathered up 2 females and 2 males from Kijiji (people's pets) and then bred them. Once they had bred them they decided "hedgehogs weren't for them".....

These 2 girls never had names or a stable home came to us just about ready to pop according to the dates supplied for being with a male(Jan 22 to Jan 29). So that put them at 34 days pregnant on arrival here at Hedgehog Grove.

Accordingly we name the girls Annalade (she is an Albino) and Ruby (she is a ruby eye cinnicot). Both of the girls are just over 1 year old.

*Annalade* - Had 4 babies March 3rd, 3 made it and are now 2 weeks and 4 days old. 1 boy and 2 girls, color wise we look to be a light brown, a brown and maybe a grey/dark grey masks.

*Ruby* - Had 4 babies on March 13th, 4 are still going strong though Ruby did take a fair amount of quills off one of the babies head. They are 1 week and 1 day old.

I have some pics of Annalade's babies also, she has been a great mom and doesn't have a care in the world with me holding her babies  Ruby's babies are too young for photo's she is super protective with them.

We are very happy we were able the save these girls from the conditions they were in.

I will make separate posts for both Annalade's babies shortly and Ruby's babies photos next week since they are now old enough.

But for now here is photo's of both Annalade and Ruby when they arrived.

Annalade:








Ruby


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They're gorgeous. <3 
I'm glad they're in a safe place.  That other home sounds horrid.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh wow, they're so pretty!

I'm so glad they were with you when they gave birth, what if they had complications in their former home? Very good that they had you to watch over them ^_^

And yes please on baby pics!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

They're both adorable! And kudos to you for giving them a good home. It kills me that people just breed animals cause they think it's oh so fun. Especially when they've barely gotten used to keeping the species they're breeding.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are two very beautiful girls. It is an awesome thing you did by taking them ( and their unborn babies ) in and giving them a warm, safe home...and names! Although I don't want to wait for baby pictures...I suppose I will...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love little Annalade's ears. And Ruby's grumpy face. These girls may not have realized it yet, but they have just won the jackpot. There can be no better place for them to be than with you. They are both adorable & you have your hands full!  
I'm terribly excited for more pictures.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are both so cute,good luck with the babies.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

These beautiful girls are so lucky to have found you! I dont even want to think about them giving birth in their previous home. Trying to breed like that was definitely not a good idea, but i'm glad their owner could recognize they were in over their head, and sought out help. I love both their little pink snouts! Ruby looks like a reserved little girl, whereas Annalade looks like she's saying "where's the party at?" They're both so cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> These girls may not have realized it yet, but they have just won the jackpot


ditto.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Every time I see one of your posts, I send a big, heartfelt 'Thanks' out there that you're doing what you're doing.

Thanks for being you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures  That is so great that you took them in now they will have a wonderful life with a good hedgie parent


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are so beautiful! I am so happy they now have a loving home.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, they're both such beautiful girls! They're so lucky that they came to you and have you to watch out for them and their babies.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone  So many nice comments


----------

